# old i386 nvidia-driver laptop now  no X



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 23, 2022)

in 2019 it ran fine, now nvidia-driver needs  amd64.  I don't want anyone  to give this post much heed, just wondering if anyone else encountered  the same and 1... has  a similar laptop running on a numbered older nvidia-driver or 2... runs it on another driver such as vesa... [  it still runs wifi good, running v14 kludgily updated  from 13 current if  I recall... ]


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2022)

What NVidia card? The old 390 version is still available for i386. 470 and the latest versions are amd64 only.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 23, 2022)

I posted a potential solution for you a couple of weeks ago. I'm on the road so can't look it up


----------

